
The Internet Is Everywhere, but Internet Jobs Aren’t - dredmorbius
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-06-24/internet-jobs-found-in-select-few-u-s-counties
======
dredmorbius
Takeaway: the more an activity is putatively is made distance- or location-
agnostic, the more it tends, paradoxically, to centralise.

Publishing, film, and finance are three interesting comparable industries. The
outputs are highly fungible and travel easily, such that the actual production
and management have focused on a very small number of global centres.

(What typically drives those divisions themselves are often linguistic,
cultural, regulatory, or political factor. Think of film; Hollywood,
Bollywood, China, Japan, and a few relict European national markets largely
reflect barriers imposed by language, culture, politics, and explicit local
policies and subsidies. Rinse, wash, repeat for my other examples.)

